
Leaked pics reveal Google smart debit card to rival Apple’s - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/17/google-card/
======
woofcat
I don't really understand the draw of using a card from a tech giant. It seems
to be popular and people were fawning over the Apple card from what I remember
when it launched.

Reading about the Apple card it doesn't seem to offer anything beyond what a
standard cash back credit card offers. Besides branding what are Google /
Apple doing to get me to drop my Visa/Amex/Mastercard in exchange for 'their'
visa/mastercard/amex.

